

Germany's Paradox: Family-Friendly Benefits, But Few Kids - thejteam
http://www.npr.org/2013/05/07/180610371/germanys-paradox-family-friendly-benefits-but-few-kids

======
xtraclass
But no, there are many, many children of every age in Germany. Of course
mainly by 'new-Germans' who originally are from Turkey or other islamic
countries.

